# a convoluted bushing question



## wheelbuilder (Dec 18, 2008)

I just got a Freud 1702 combo for Christmas, as well as Lee Valley's baseplate/table insert. So far so good, the plunge base is a bit stiff.

I'd like to get a dovetail jig to do the occasional 1/2 blind dovetail. Here's where it gets odd. The baseplate takes 1 3/4 guides so I'm leaning towards them, however, the baseplate is 9 inches in diameter. Will I end up running into other parts of a dovetail jig with this baseplate ? It wouldn't be the end of the world, it would be easy enough to get a 6 inch sub-base, but knowing before would be nice.

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

wheelbuilder said:


> I just got a Freud 1702 combo for Christmas, as well as Lee Valley's baseplate/table insert. So far so good, the plunge base is a bit stiff.
> 
> I'd like to get a dovetail jig to do the occasional 1/2 blind dovetail. Here's where it gets odd. The baseplate takes 1 3/4 guides so I'm leaning towards them, however, the baseplate is 9 inches in diameter. Will I end up running into other parts of a dovetail jig with this baseplate ? It wouldn't be the end of the world, it would be easy enough to get a 6 inch sub-base, but knowing before would be nice.
> 
> ...


Hi Aaron:

I ran into this with the Samona/General dovetail jig and the OakPark 7" square baseplate on a Makita 3601b. I was able to adjust the jig to allow for the baseplate but that was at the limit. What make is your dovetail jig? There is a setting that moves the "bottoming" fence back far enough to set the length of the tails. Set it back as far as you can and measure to the end of the template pins. That measurement should be more than the radius of your baseplate.

If this is not the case, I could recommend the OakPark baseplates. They're tight but they make it. Better check with OakPark first though.

Allthunbs


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaron, there is a thread showing how to build a replacement sub base to allow the use of the larger Oak Park style guide bushings. If you only have one router this is worth doing, it is a quick and easy project. Oak Park originated the 1-3/4 x 1-1/2" through hole bushings. These larger bushings allow the collet to enter the guide which gives you an extra 1/2' of depth even on the smaller sizes. The brass stays locked in place where metal bushings vibrate loose and should they ever contact the bit it will cut the brass and not be damaged. To date Lee Valley is the only one to copy this size.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

I could never figure out why they did that. Thanks Mike. Now I know. I was about to give up on OP guides because they were so much more expensive. Now, back to the drawing board. Your turn to confuse the issue ;-)

Allthunbs


----------



## wheelbuilder (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the advise, I don't yet have a jig. There aren't any nice woodworking stores close to look at one, it'd have to be a catalog order. I won't sweat it, and make a baseplate if I have to.

Thanks again,
Aaron


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

wheelbuilder said:


> Thanks for the advise, I don't yet have a jig. There aren't any nice woodworking stores close to look at one, it'd have to be a catalog order. I won't sweat it, and make a baseplate if I have to.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Aaron


H Aaron: Take a look at this url:

http://www.tegstools.com/products.php?dept=acc&cat=acc_2

There are six dovetail jigs there with prices all over the map. Click on the picture and it will give a detail page. Click on the picture again and it will give you an enlarged picture. Now, take a long hard look at each one. Look at them one at a time and picture a plank in the top and a plank in the front and you're running a router with a dovetail bit across the top and you're making a drawer.

Functionally, they are all identical, in spite of the prices. I have the el-cheapo at the bottom of the page. Believe it not, in spite of the price, it works. Want to know what's worse? I have seen pictures in one of the wood working magazine on-line sites of a home made version of the samona, made of wood. They used a store-bought template/comb but everything else was home made. By the way, the model GI40-010 is identical to the SAM44002. Different name on the box - at least when I bought mine, last year.

Allthunbs


----------

